# Long term visitor visa



## xissburg (Oct 7, 2015)

I work remotely and am interested in staying around in other countries with visitor visa and so travel while I work from home. I want to stay for a long time in other countries though, like, one year. Singapore has a long term visitor visa but it seems it's only applicable in these situations:

-Visitor Whose Spouse Is A Singapore Citizen (SC)

-Visitor Whose Spouse Is A Singapore Permanent Resident (SPR)

-Visitor (below 21 years old) Whose Parent Is A Singapore Citizen (SC) or Singapore Permanent Resident (SPR)

-Visitor Whose Child (above the age of 21 years old) is a Singapore Citizen (SC) or Singapore Permanent Resident (SPR)

-Visitors who are Students of Institute of Higher Learning Seeking Employment in Singapore 

-Female Visitor Whose Child/Grandchild Is Studying in Singapore On A Student's Pass

-Visitor Seeking Permission To Deliver A Child In Singapore 

Thus it looks like I am not eligible to apply because I have no singaporean relatives, and so I can only get a short visit pass for 30 days and then extend it with additional 89 days. Is anyone more knowledgeable able to confirm?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Your understanding is correct. Moreover, Singapore's Visit Passes (Short Term and Long Term) are not work permits. In the vast majority of countries "work" is where you physically are when you perform it, and the wire or wireless connection between you and your client(s) is not particularly relevant. (I'm still surprised this is a surprise to anyone. Telegraphy was invented in the mid 1800s and widespread by the late 1800s. Nobody has ever thought that telegraph operators were/are not working where they sit. Call center staff in India and in the Philippines are most certainly working in India and in the Philippines, and practically everybody knows this. So why is this a "surprise" to people who maintain Web sites, respond to clients via e-mail, a financial trader sitting in Singapore who is buying and selling on Wall Street, or whatever? I don't get it.) Then there are potential tax issues. So you have at least three hurdles to clear.

Singapore's EntrePass may be the most suitable for the situation you describe, but it has tight rules and requirements.


----------



## mayrolllate (Oct 19, 2015)

I agree that you are in a tricky situation - you won't be allowed to work unless you get a Letter of Consent, Employment Pass, EntrePass, or other pass that won't apply to you like S Pass. Quite frankly, unless you make a lot of money (ie >$8K/month), your chances of getting an EP aren't great, and that's the general route. EntrePass is for entrepreneurs, but you need to read the restrictions as they have become quite difficult to obtain. Letter of Consent only works if you have relatives as far as I know. 
I have heard that certain professions are capable of getting specialized permits, like journalists and athletes, so check to make sure you don't fall into one of the temporary categories. Otherwise, it seems you will need to try to link with a local company and go the EP route. One last thing - these rules are quite strict in the sense that you shouldn't assume people will overlook minor infractions, at least that's what I've been advised.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

mayrolllate said:


> Quite frankly, unless you make a lot of money (ie *>$8K/month), y*our chances of getting an EP aren't great, and that's the general route.


Seriously ? 

Can you refer to the link in MOM for the above quote ??


----------



## mayrolllate (Oct 19, 2015)

No, you won't see that in any link anywhere, neither MOM nor ICA will share that type of info. What I'm saying is all hearsay technically, but it's based on conversations I've had with people who deal with EPs regularly. Just ask local accountants or HR people and see what they tell you. If you learn differently, by all means please let us know.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

mayrolllate said:


> No, you won't see that in any link anywhere, neither MOM nor ICA will share that type of info. What I'm saying is all hearsay technically, but it's based on conversations I've had with people who deal with EPs regularly. Just ask local accountants or HR people and see what they tell you. If you learn differently, by all means please let us know.


My previous work place had loads and loads of EP holders on 4 to 5 k salary band.

And my current work place too has likewise.

If a person getting 4k gets the EP rejected its due to other reasons, like qualification or experience, in which case, the 8k "suggested" salary comes in.

Or the employer has run their quota out or is under close monitoring by MOM and again in such case, the 8k salary gives a bit of leeway.

And I have more news, since the Jobsbank was set up, those under qualified and under experienced applying for pass with high pay are being scrutinised closely.

I suggest you don't discredit the good work of those in MOM and ICA. With your hearsay. Please.


----------



## mayrolllate (Oct 19, 2015)

That's good to know and certainly more direct evidence than what I've heard, so thank you for sharing.

I don't mean any discredit to MOM or ICA - I have never felt they have done anything misleading, improper, or with bias.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Double post


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

deannaglark said:


> where to apply for singapore work VISa or living visa


There is no living visa for Singapore, unless you qualify under one of the residency categories.

http://www.ICA.gov.sg

For work visa, you must find an employer, who will apply for a work pass.

http://www.mom.gov.sg/


----------

